# Join me in honouring the memory of AlisonM in the Southampton Half Marathon



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2017)

I've been trying to think of a way to honour all the wonderful support and friendship AlisonM brought to the forum in the 7 years she was a member and Moderator here. She was our third most prolific poster, which indicates her engagement with as many people and problems she could manage, usually playing down the personal difficulties she endured and concentrating on helping others, either with wisdom, good humour, or gentle encouragement. I don't recall her ever crossing swords with anyone - leastwise, no-one who didn't deserve it! 

Here's what I'd like to do, and how you can all help me. As you may know, I am training to run the Southampton Half Marathon on April 23rd, 2017, and I'd like you to 'join' me along the 13.1 mile route  Don't worry, you don't have to do any actual running, you can leave that to me! 

How can you help?
I'd like everyone who wants to, to let me know what words you would associate with Alison and the help and support she gave you. I will then create a 'word cloud' picture from your names and the words and have that printed on a t-shirt that I will wear for the run. That way, I'll be able to carry you all any your impressions round with me  If you're not sure what a word cloud is, here's an example:



The way the picture works is that it takes all the words from a list or piece of text and generates the cloud, emphasising in bold, larger letters the words that appear most frequently  So, if you'd like to take part, please post your list of words, and if there are any that you feel particularly strongly about, repeat the word several times so that it will become emphasised more in the final cloud.

So, for example:

kind kind kind kind kind kind kind
funny funny funny funny funny
crafty crafty crafty
Scottish Scottish Scottish Scottish Scottish Scottish

Whatever you think of 

I've also set up a justgiving page for anyone who wishes to make a donation to Diabetes UK in her memory:

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/rememberingAlly

There's no need to make a donation in order to be included, only if you wish to.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

All yours again plus

Empathetic Empathetic Empathetic
Sympathetic Sympathetic
Intuitive Intuitive
Caring Caring Caring

are ones I'd like to see, as many times as you like!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

Voice of reason.


----------



## Flower (Feb 6, 2017)

Wise, wise, wise
Witty, witty, witty,
Kind, kind, kind
Brave, brave, brave
Caring , caring, caring.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2017)

Kind kind kind
Caring caring caring
Helpful helpful
Thoughtful thoughtful
Wonderful wonderful


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 6, 2017)

Kind Kind
Helpful Helpful Helpful
Understanding Understanding
Giving Giving


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 6, 2017)

Kind kind kind
Wise wise wise
Happy happy happy happy
Friendly friendly
Rolly (always made me smile)

Great idea Northerner


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2017)

wonderful
funny funny funny
sparky sparky
Scottish 
warm-hearted
wise wise wise
caring caring caring


----------



## Robin (Feb 6, 2017)

Dorset buttons. ( I'd no idea what they were til Alison posted pics of some she'd done)
Rolly ( made me smile too)


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 6, 2017)

I would add "rolly" to the list as well, it is because of Alison getting one that I was inspired to do likewise. It's much easier than a stick, apart from anything else it gives me somewhere to sit if I can't go any further.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 6, 2017)

Crochet crochet 
Knitting knitting knitting
Talented crafty lady
Thoughtful thoughtful
Funny funny 
Lovely


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh 'eck - most important one!!  I forgot -

SPOONS


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 6, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Oh 'eck - most important one!!  I forgot -
> 
> SPOONS



I was just about to add that.  Definitely spoons.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 7, 2017)

Great idea, Northerner.

I have to start with Scottish (x5)!

Then AlisonM (x40). 

Friendly (x3), Supportive (x4), Moderate and Decent.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you Alan.
SpiritedX7
Thoughtful x5
Understanding x3
Bother


----------



## Carolg (Feb 7, 2017)

Warm warm warm
 caring caring caring
crafty crafty
thoughtful thoughtful 
Scottish Scottish
 Roley Roley Roley
SPOONS SPOONS 
supportive supportive
Determined
 funny funny funny funny

Great idea Alan. Good luck with marathon. When does the just giving page go live?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for doing this Alan.  

Common sense
Crafty
There for us


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Great idea Alan. Good luck with marathon. When does the just giving page go live?


It's live now @Carolg


----------



## New-journey (Feb 7, 2017)

Fantastic idea!
Empathic empathic empathic
Supportive supportive supportive
Kind kind kind kind
Wise wise wise wise


----------



## Redkite (Feb 7, 2017)

What a lovely idea 

Somewhere in the word cloud you ought to have "hostilepile" 

kind kind kind kind kind


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 7, 2017)

Such s good idea Northerner.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone, keep them coming


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Feb 8, 2017)

Funny Funny Funny
Caring, Caring, Caring
Crafty Crafty
Intelligent
Friendly
Amazing, Amazing, Amazing

Agreed "Hostilepile" needs to be there for definite


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Feb 8, 2017)

Angel, Angel, Angel


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Feb 8, 2017)

Remind me about the run Northerner a few days before. Where does it start/end? I'll try and be there, maybe get a couple of pics


----------



## Ljc (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree "Hostilepile" needs to be in there.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2017)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Remind me about the run Northerner a few days before. Where does it start/end? I'll try and be there, maybe get a couple of pics


Yes, will do!  They've changed the route so I'll find out Start/End places


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2017)

Agree with Hostilepile.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 8, 2017)

Great idea!

Snechie

and certainly SPOONS


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 8, 2017)

When I checked a moment ago, the JustGiving page was up to £135 (54% of the £250 target).  Not bad for three days' fundraising. I had already made a donation to DUK in Alison's memory, but might help your target if it needs it.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 8, 2017)

Alibongo,
Caring,
Funny,
Tenacious,
A force to be reckoned with 



❤


----------



## Carolg (Feb 9, 2017)

Great response.xx


----------



## Ljc (Feb 9, 2017)

It's up to £150 now


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 9, 2017)

Witty, intelligent, funny, wry sense of humour, interested in others, fabulous.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 13, 2017)

kind a shoulder to lean on a wonderful friend to all


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh bother! which was Ali's favourite way of describing her lovely brother.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 13, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Agree with Hostilepile.


 hostilepile   hostilepile  hostilepile  hostilepile  hostilepile  hostilepile


----------



## Ditto (Feb 13, 2017)

Missed?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2017)

Training for the Southampton Half begins in earnest  Good morning for a run - cool, dry, calm. Turns out this included my PB for 10k (55'03"), for a decade at least  Considering all my 10ks include two much slower miles uphill, I could probably knock quite a bit off that on a flatter route


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 20, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> When I checked a moment ago, the JustGiving page was up to £135 (54% of the £250 target).  Not bad for three days' fundraising. I had already made a donation to DUK in Alison's memory, but might help your target if it needs it.


Sorry have I missed the link to the Justgiving page?  I sadly never got the chance to converse with Allison so I don't have any quotes for you, but would like to make a donation to the fundraising page.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry have I missed the link to the Justgiving page?  I sadly never got the chance to converse with Allison so I don't have any quotes for you, but would like to make a donation to the fundraising page.


Here is the link @Grannylorraine 

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/rememberingAlly


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2017)

Many thanks to everyone who has donated! £250!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 21, 2017)

I've only just realised I haven't added my words so I'd like to add
Beautiful, fierce, tenacious, nail polish, yarn and crochet


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2017)

Just a short 5K+ this morning  Very pleasantly mild, dry and a gentle breeze - Spring is on the way!  Legs were still a bit tired from Sunday's run. Possibly my last run needing a head torch as it was starting to get light by the time I got back, and the birds were a-twittering!


----------



## Ditto (Feb 21, 2017)

Is it Paypal? I'm okay working that...


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 21, 2017)

Has anyone suggested "rolly" or "rollator" yet? Alison's getting one and posting how much it helped is what inspired me to get one.  Best £75 I ever spent...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> Has anyone suggested "rolly" or "rollator" yet? Alison's getting one and posting how much it helped is what inspired me to get one.  Best £75 I ever spent...


Yes, it's on there @robert@fm  I actually met Rolly last year in Glasgow, and very stylish he was too!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Is it Paypal? I'm okay working that...


Hi @Ditto, yes, you can donate using Paypal


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 22, 2017)

The target is now £350! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do the JustGiving rules state that no more donations will be accepted after the target is reached? I hope not...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> The target is now £350!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, extra donations are allowed, i fact I'm not sure if there's actually a limit when you read about some of the headline reports where a page/cause has gone viral. They recommend that you raise your target if it has been achieved with a while to go before the event as it sometimes stops people from donating if they see the target has already been reached. The psychology of fundraising 

The Diabetes Fairy has suggested I post this picture of Rolly, for those who might not know what we are referring to


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2017)

Well, the half marathon is just four weeks today!  I missed a little bit of training over the past week, but it doesn't appear to have affected me too badly - went out this morning and managed 7.47 miles in 1hr 8mins, so just under 6 miles short. Felt quite comfortable at the pace  It was very cool, and a bit blowy, with very bright sunshine before the end 


I'm going to try and get the tshirt sorted in the next couple of days, and will hopefully be able to give anyone coming to the Southampton Forum Meet a preview  I'll post pictures here too 

Here's the fundraising link again, if anyone would still like to contribute:

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/rememberingAlly


----------



## Bloden (Mar 27, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Oh bother! which was Ali's favourite way of describing her lovely brother.


I think that's my fav AlisonM-ism - "my wee bother". I'm always telling people I've got 2 older 'bothers' - makes me chuckle.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2017)

This is the initial design for the word clooud. It turns out that I don't have a lot of control over how it appears or what weighting is given to particular words, but I think it works quite well:


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2017)

Lovely morning for a run - Spring has arrived (still a bit dark when I set off at 6:15, though! ) A swift 10k, which is just under half of a half marathon - just over 3 weeks to go!  I've no doubt I'll be able to do the full distance though


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 30, 2017)

I like the word cloud. Good luck for the day.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2017)

Only 3 weeks to go!  But looking good  Had originally intended to run 10 miles this morning, but felt fine at 8 miles so decided to take a longer route home. I suppose I could have thrown in the extra mile, but hey - I wouldn't have got a medal for it, and better to keep up the suspense for the 'big day' 

Good day for a run - nice and cool. Ran at 'race pace' - a pace I would hope to sustain for the half marathon in 3 weeks time. Given that this was only a mile shy, I think I will have no problems  Looks like a sub-2 hours might be an impossible dream though, this pace would put me at 2:02:55  BG before 6.2, had a gel at 9 miles and BG after was 6.4


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2017)

I've ordered the tshirt  Not sure if it will arrive in time for the Southampton Meet as they have given a 5 day delivery time   

Here's what it looks like - Front:

 

Back - has a word cloud of all the member names of people who sent their condolences:


----------



## grovesy (Apr 4, 2017)

Hope it arrives in time for the run.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Hope it arrives in time for the run.


It should do, there's nearly 3 weeks to go  Was hoping to get it before Saturday though - might still do!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I've ordered the tshirt  Not sure if it will arrive in time for the Southampton Meet as they have given a 5 day delivery time
> 
> Here's what it looks like - Front:
> 
> ...



I hope you get it before Saturday as i would love to see it  Do you know where the start/finish is? I am still going to try and get to one of them to take a few pics for the forum


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 4, 2017)

I really hope it arrives in time, keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2017)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I hope you get it before Saturday as i would love to see it  Do you know where the start/finish is? I am still going to try and get to one of them to take a few pics for the forum


It starts and finishes at the Guildhall, here's the spectator's guide:

http://www.abpsouthamptonhalf.co.uk/get-involved/spectators-guide/

Doesn't really give much information, and the route guide isn't much better:

http://www.abpsouthamptonhalf.co.uk/event-info/


----------



## Ditto (Apr 4, 2017)

Looks great.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 4, 2017)

It looks great Northener


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 4, 2017)

That's such a lovely shirt and I wish I could be there to see you run Northerner. But hopefully there will be some pics


----------



## Carolg (Apr 5, 2017)

It looks lovely Alan. 
Really well designed and hope it comes on time.good luck with training


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2017)

Out for a chilly, but short, run this morning and surprised myself by running a PB for 5k (3.1 miles)!  Pleased to have recovered well from my long run on Sunday


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's a clearer picture of the Member word cloud. I tried to include everyone who had sent condolences, apologies if I missed anyone:



Oops! Just noticed that it has split @Pine Marten's and @Andy HB 's  names in two!  Sorry, thought I'd removed all the spaces!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 5, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Oops! Just noticed that it has split @Pine Marten's and @Andy HB 's names in two!


Also @Mark Parott and @Hannah DUK.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 5, 2017)

That looks really great!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> Also @Mark Parott and @Hannah DUK.


Oops! Should have proofread it more carefully!  Well, the whole names are there, just a little itinerant...


----------



## Diabetes UK (Apr 5, 2017)

The word clouds are really fantastic! Great idea @Northener  
And keep up the great training!


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks great Northerner, I love the prominent Rolly, a lovely idea  

I'm looking forward to my virtual half marathon around Southampton on your t shirt and hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2017)

A little bit slower and a little bit further this morning  Chilly again (3.9C), but calm and dry  I don't normally run on consecutive days, but felt OK from yesterday and wanted to give myself two days off before a longer run on Sunday


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2017)

Another long run this morning!  Another lovely morning - nice and cool when I set off at 6:10  Wanted to see how long I could maintain a 9 min/mile pace (average, varies due to ups and downs of the route) and only just crept outside it at 10 miles in 90' 07"   Legs were suffering a bit over the 11th mile though, and felt a nasty twinge so decided not to do the 12 I had originally planned. Now for a nice cup of tea and a rest!  For those who are interested in these things, BG before was 6.5 and 3.9 after - so just scraped in without extra carbs being required  Two weeks to go!  But looking good


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 9, 2017)

Well done Northerner!  
And it's good you did the run early as will be too hot later!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Well done Northerner!
> And it's good you did the run early as will be too hot later!


That's what I thought!  I wonder what the weather will be like on race day though - it starts at 10:00, so will be run in full sun if it's a day like today


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 9, 2017)

Well with our weather anything can happen! Hopefully a cooler day for all you runners.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2017)

Tshirt has arrived and looks good  A good fit too


----------



## grovesy (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad it arrived in plenty of time and you are pleased with the result.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 10, 2017)

YAY It's arrived .


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2017)

Just a short 3.1m/5k this morning  Thankfully, the twinge I felt towards the end of Sunday's run appears to have fixed itself - I'm not going to get any fitter or stronger now, so the main things is not to injure myself and put myself out of the race!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 12, 2017)

The t-shirt looks fab Northie. I hope people ask you about it and you can spread the word


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 12, 2017)

That makes sense to just take it steady now. You've put in the hard work and want to be feeling good for the day!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2017)

Did a leisurely 5 miles this morning to stop myself seizing up  Actually, this turned out to be quite swift, even though I wasn't trying too hard, and I was encouraged by the fact that the 5th mile turned out to be the quickest  Not long to go now, eek!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2017)

Just looked at my Garmin history and see that I ran this exact same route two weeks before my diagnosis in 2008 - it took me 10 minutes longer!  Not surprising really, surprised I managed it at all - didn't realise how ill I was becoming at that time  Still, obviously recovered well!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Race number arrived yesterday, so I'm good to go  Didn't run today as I had a slight twinge in my 'bad' leg yesterday and want to be ultra-cautious this week - I'm not going to get any fitter in 7 days!  Might run tomorrow if all is OK. Even after 12 years, you don't forget how it felt to have the biggest bone in your body snap 23 miles into a marathon - and there's not a lot of people know how that feels, from all accounts! 



Spoiler: !! X-rays of leg, before and after! :eek:


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2017)

A bit of a reconnaissance run this morning - it wasn't clear where the route went from the Uni, so decided to look it over. Worst bit has to be the run up Church Lane, a real energy-sapper  I'm sure they could have missed that out if they'd tried a bit harder!  That, and the Itchen Bridge at 11 miles, are going to be the hardest parts of the course on Sunday.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2017)

For anyone who is in the area on Sunday and wanting to cheer the runners on, here is the map of the route:

http://www.abpsouthamptonhalf.co.uk/media/1712/03396av42017info_map.pdf


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 18, 2017)

I haven't been on the forum for a while, so I've only just seen that Alison died.  I'm so sorry to hear it, how very sad 
Thank you for doing this in her memory, Alan, it is a lovely idea - I will scoot over to JustGiving site and make a donation.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 18, 2017)

102%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great going!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> 102%!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - thank you everyone for your very kind donations, that really is brilliant!  I'll try my best to bring home a medal and hope to do Alison proud 

They're currently suggesting a dry, but cold day. I'm fine with that, although you can get a bit too chilly hanging around at the start. I'm sure I'll soon warm up though


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2017)

Very cold this morning - 1.1C  Just a short run round the park this morning to stretch my legs and have a practice using the Libre 'on the run'  Actually, I slowed to a walk as my hands were cold and didn't want to drop the reader  Overall, it took about 20 seconds, with most of the time involved in getting it out of my belt pouch and putting it back - that compares very favourably with the 2-3 minutes that a blood glucose test would take, and much easier as blood tests can be difficult with cold, wet or even hot fingers - blood can be difficult to get from cold fingers, or can 'smear' if wet or hot. I'm pretty confident already with the accuracy, so hoping it will prove a big asset on Sunday's run! 

 
Many thanks to everyone who has donated - currently running at £438.33!  (A friend from the US donated in dollars, hence the strange number! )


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 20, 2017)

That's a very impressive sum of money Northerner.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yes - thank you everyone for your very kind donations, that really is brilliant!  I'll try my best to bring home a medal and hope to do Alison proud
> 
> They're currently suggesting a dry, but cold day. I'm fine with that, although you can get a bit too chilly hanging around at the start. I'm sure I'll soon warm up though


I am sure Alison would have been proud at your efforts.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 22, 2017)

Good luck tomorrow Alan.  Looks like it will be perfect conditions for you.


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2017)

All the  best tomorrow Alan I'll look out for you on tele xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2017)

Steff said:


> All the  best tomorrow Alan I'll look out for you on tele xx


I think they might be showing a different event on the telly  Even BBC South Today wished 'all the London Marathon runners' well yesterday, and didn't mention the Southampton event - despite the fact that they are all sitting in a studio that is less than 5 minutes from where it starts!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 22, 2017)

Typical. I'll be watching the London marathon, I always have.
Wishing you lots of good luck for tomorrow Alan. I'm sure Alison will be there with you in spirit getting you through the miles. X


----------



## grovesy (Apr 22, 2017)

Good luck for tomorrow Alan.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 22, 2017)

Good luck for tomorrow Alan. I hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## Flower (Apr 22, 2017)

Wishing you a good run tomorrow Alan bedecked in a very fine t shirt in memory of a lovely lady.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 22, 2017)

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow. Hope the conditions are perfect and you enjoy the event. You've worked so hard and we are all really proud of you for what you're doing


----------



## Ditto (Apr 22, 2017)

Hope the wind's behind you all the way, good luck.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 22, 2017)

I hope all goes well tomorrow, Alan, and that the weather's not too hot for running.  You are doing Alison proud - just checked Just Giving site and I see the donations for Diabetes UK are up to nearly £450 now, and will be well over £500 when gift aid's added


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for your good wishes everyone!  I don't know why, but even 33 years after I ran my first marathon I still get a bit nervous! I will be glad when it's all under way, I don't really like all the hanging about at the start and I don't really like crowds - I'm used to starting my runs on my doorstep and at the crack of dawn when there's hardly anyone around! 

I think the weather will be good. It's been actually quite hot and sunny here this afternoon, but was cooler and overcast this morning. If all goes well then I should be finished round about midday 

Trickiest business has been sorting out the timing and dose of my insulin. The half marathon doesn't start until 10:00 am, so I need to take my insulin later and have my breakfast later. The chief problem there is that if I have my breakfast insulin later then I don't need as much as I do if I have it earlier, so it will be a bit of a guess. I did a 'trial run' this morning and monitored my levels with the Libre - got up at 5 am, but didn't inject until 8 am - you can see what my DP did to me in the graph - levels doubled from the 5.5 on waking up to 10.9 about two hours later  I then monitored for the next 4 hours to see what happened to BGs and it seemed to be OK, so will follow this tomorrow


----------



## Barbara W (Apr 22, 2017)

All the best for tomorrow Alan, good luck.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2017)

Right, I'm off! I will be thinking of you all and carrying your memories of Ally around with me, and also the memory of my cousin, who will be laid to rest tomorrow.

I will try and post an update as soon as I can, but I don't carry one of those new-fangled phones around with me, so it will have to wait until I get home again! (Frustratingly, I practically run past my house at about 9 miles! )


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 23, 2017)

Good luck. X


----------



## New-journey (Apr 23, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Right, I'm off! I will be thinking of you all and carrying your memories of Ally around with me, and also the memory of my cousin, who will be laid to rest tomorrow.
> 
> I will try and post an update as soon as I can, but I don't carry one of those new-fangled phones around with me, so it will have to wait until I get home again! (Frustratingly, I practically run past my house at about 9 miles! )


Good Luck, thinking of you.


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2017)

Too late, you've probably left, but good luck anyway!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 23, 2017)

Good luck Alan. I'm sure Alison and rolley will be cheering you on ⭐️⭐️


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 23, 2017)

Good luck, hope the run goes well hun xx


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 23, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2017)

Alan your amazing in all you do the best of luck xxx


----------



## Ljc (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry I'm late. I hope the run is going well.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 23, 2017)

Hope you are having a great run, am thinking of you and Ally today


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2017)

Hurrah! I finished it!  Weather forecast totally wrong, very hot and sunny  Didn't win, but I think I might have come a close second  Will write more when my head is working correctly


----------



## grovesy (Apr 23, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! I finished it!  Weather forecast totally wrong, very hot and sunny  Didn't win, but I think I might have come a close second  Will write more when my head is working correctly
> 
> View attachment 3258


Well done.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Barbara W (Apr 23, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 23, 2017)

Well done Alan


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2017)

Yay! Well done! it was hot down here, wasn't it, I was walking gently round the New Forest while you were slogging round Southampton.


----------



## Flower (Apr 23, 2017)

Brilliant, well done Alan


----------



## trophywench (Apr 23, 2017)

Yay!  Well done, Northie!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 23, 2017)

Well done  xx


----------



## Janine (Apr 23, 2017)

Well done Alan.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 23, 2017)

Well done


----------



## New-journey (Apr 23, 2017)

Fantastic Well done!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 23, 2017)

Yup. Well done Alan. I'm a bit late into the game, but I've bunged a bit of my not very hard earned Pension into the coffers in Alison's memory.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 23, 2017)

Absolutely superb effort northie, well done! Can you post the Just Giving link again please.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 23, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! I finished it!  Weather forecast totally wrong, very hot and sunny  Didn't win, but I think I might have come a close second  Will write more when my head is working correctly
> 
> View attachment 3258


Absolutely fantastic Alan - Many congratulations and very well done for finishing the half marathon - a great victory for both yourself & Alison - you've done yourself - Alison - and all of us very proud indeed. To come 2nd place is well worth celebrating  - hope you do just that - I'm raising a glass to toast you right now  - Cheers Alan.
WL x


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Absolutely superb effort northie, well done! Can you post the Just Giving link again please.


It's still on the first post on this thread.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 23, 2017)

Robin said:


> It's still on the first post on this thread.



Cheers Robin, I'd trawled through the pages but obviously missed the first post


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 23, 2017)

According to this picture, the guy wearing bib number 4571 was running as the "Diabetes Warrior"!

Sadly, not found any official picture of Alan yet, although there are plenty of pictures of cute kids.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 23, 2017)

Excellent.  Good going.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 23, 2017)

Very well done Northerner. All your hard work has paid off.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 24, 2017)

Brilliant result Alan. Well Done!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! I finished it!  Weather forecast totally wrong, very hot and sunny  Didn't win, but I think I might have come a close second  Will write more when my head is working correctly
> 
> View attachment 3258


Brilliant! Well done Alan. You are an inspiration


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 24, 2017)

Well done and congratulations on raising so much money.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's an update on how the day went  As you can see from the Libre graph, my levels shot up to 12.9 before the run started, probably due to stress/adrenalin), and higher for a while into it, before falling back down in the second half. I had a gel at around two hours, when the Libre showed me at 7.4, but despite that I was down to 4.6 within half an hour  What is most remarkable is the totally flat line between bedtime and lunchtime today  I wish the course had been that flat! 

 
I had quite a big breakfast this morning, but it hardly registered on my BG levels, even had a couple of mild hypos, as you can see!

My ambitions of running under two hours went out of the window within the first couple of miles - too many people in my way (should have started from the front, I guess ). The Sun took its cue from the starting gun to begin beating down and pouring on the heat, and I was starting to suffer around 7 miles in. As you can see from the split times below, my pace really suffered from that point on 

 
Still, it was a big improvement on the last time I ran this (about 8 minutes quicker)  Also, when I put my details into the an age grade calculator it tells me that this is equivalent to a 25 year old man running 1:52:10 - I keep forgetting that I'm not as young as I used to be! 

It was an emotional day, particularly when people saw the name on my tshirt and shouted out 'remember who you are running for!' 

Once again, thank you to everyone who supported me, and for all who donated so generously


----------



## Barb (Apr 24, 2017)

Fantastic result and a great tribute to Alison.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2017)

I was getting a tad concerned we hadn't heard from you again since LOL

Brill result.


----------

